# comment agrandir les fenêtres?



## aero_climb (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je me risque à poster ce message (non, je n'étais pas sous windows avant, mais sous linux depuis pas mal d'années...)
Comment fait-on pour que iTunes ou Firefox (par exemple) prenne la totalité de l'écran? J'ai beau cliqué sur le + vert mais ça ne s'agrandi pas au maximum.

Merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2005)

aero_climb a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je me risque à poster ce message (non, je n'étais pas sous windows avant, mais sous linux depuis pas mal d'années...)
> Comment fait-on pour que iTunes ou Firefox (par exemple) prenne la totalité de l'écran? J'ai beau cliqué sur le + vert mais ça ne s'agrandi pas au maximum.
> 
> Merci d'avance



slt, 

l'angle inférieur droit de ta fenêtre ...


----------



## aero_climb (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci bien  
Mais ça ne redimensionne pas la fenêtre au maximum... Il n'existe pas un bouton qui va faire que la fenêtre va se coller aux bords de l'écran?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2005)

aero_climb a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien
> Mais ça ne redimensionne pas la fenêtre au maximum... Il n'existe pas un bouton qui va faire que la fenêtre va se coller aux bords de l'écran?



de manière latérale ça peut coller aux bords ... et en bas il aussi si tu actives le masquage automatique du Doc


----------



## aero_climb (4 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'existe pas un bouton permettant de plaquer * automatiquement* la fenêtre contre les bords de l'écran et du dock (si celui si est visible)?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2005)

aero_climb a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il n'existe pas un bouton permettant de plaquer * automatiquement* la fenêtre contre les bords de l'écran et du dock (si celui si est visible)?



Ha !!!!... hé ben non ....


----------



## aero_climb (4 Novembre 2005)

ok. C'est pas bien grave 
Merci du coup de main


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2005)

aero_climb a dit:
			
		

> ok. C'est pas bien grave
> Merci du coup de main




 

Ca prend pas plus de temps de faire glisser le coin inférieur droit ... question d'habitude


----------



## apenspel (5 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca prend pas plus de temps de faire glisser le coin inférieur droit ... question d'habitude


Et une fois que c'est fait, le petit bouton vert devient utilisable.


----------



## CBi (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que pour les habitués de Windows, c'est un peu déconcertant et parait peu pratique =

- sur Windows = x ferme la fenêtre, - ramène la fenêtre à la taille définie en manuel par l'utilisateur, + étend la fenêtre au max de l'écran.

- sur Mac = x ferme la fenêtre, - envoie la fenêtre dans le doc, + étend la fenêtre sur la hauteur de l'écran mais pas sur tout l'écran.

Pouvoir étendre la taille de la fenêtre au maximum sur simple pression d'une touche ou simple clic serait parfois pratique = n'y a-t-il pas moyen de programmer une touche F1-F15 pour çà ?


----------



## chroukin (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est déroutant au début et pas très pratisue il faut bien l'avouer...

Disons que quand on clique sur le "+", la fenêtre s'ajuste en hauteur sans problème, mais s'ajuste à la largeur du document actif. En gros, si on est sur un 20 pouces et q'on ajuste avec le "+", on peut avoir deux documents PDF côte à côte... pratique d'un côté, déconcertant de l'autre


----------



## apenspel (5 Novembre 2005)

Bah, il y a des problèmes sur chaque plateforme. La fenêtre de Photoshop, par exemple, est opaque sur Windows, on ne voit donc pas le Bureau. Sur Mac par contre, il n'y a que les palettes, le menu. En arrière-plan, on peut avoir ses fenêtres de Finder, documents bien visibles et il suffit de glisser ceux-ci sur l'icône de Photoshop dans le Dock plutôt que d'avoir à masquer Photoshop, double-cliquer sur le document (qui va peut-être s'ouvrir avec autre chose) comme dans Windows.
À choisir, ben, j'ai choisi. Mac.


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2005)

Et puis les fenêtres en plein écran, c'est à mon avis plus une habitude qu'une manipulation qui comporte un réel intérêt, ou alors il m'échappe.


----------



## chroukin (5 Novembre 2005)

Disons qu'une fenêtre en plein écran c'est toujours plus agréable qu'une fenêtre dimension game boy...


----------



## apenspel (5 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les fenêtres en plein écran, c'est à mon avis plus une habitude qu'une manipulation qui comporte un réel intérêt, ou alors il m'échappe.


Quand tu auras ton 12", tu auras compris.


----------



## chroukin (5 Novembre 2005)

Raison de plus (enfin à mon humble avis) : quand tu as un petit écran, l'exposé est tellement utile que le fait de mettre en plein écran est essentiel si tu veux voir correctement les informations...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Et une fois que c'est fait, le petit bouton vert devient utilisable.



c'est ce que je voulais dire mais j'ai essayé avant de poster et non ... il ne conserve la largeur de la fenêtre.


----------



## apenspel (5 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je voulais dire mais j'ai essayé avant de poster et non ... il ne conserve la largeur de la fenêtre.


Safari ? Chez moi, iTunes reste ouvert en grand, mais j'utilise Firefox.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> Safari ? Chez moi, iTunes reste ouvert en grand, mais j'utilise Firefox.



oui safari ne se redimentionne pas en largeur ... 
iTunes pas de pbs ...


----------



## pampelune (5 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'avec une touche pouvoir agrandir au max les fenêtres quelle que soit l'application serait d'un pratique ! 

Sous windows, je l'utilise tout le temps et ça manque vraiment sous mac, même sur mon Imac 20"


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'avec une touche pouvoir agrandir au max les fenêtres quelle que soit l'application serait d'un pratique !
> 
> Sous windows, je l'utilise tout le temps et ça manque vraiment sous mac, même sur mon Imac 20"



Je devais bien l'utiliser sous Windaube ... mais lors du switch c'est vraiment pas ce qui m'a manqué ... J'ai adopté  Exposé en 2 secondes ...


----------



## byron22 (15 Août 2008)

Y'a une technique particulière pour ouvrir en grand sa fenêtre sans passer par la touche (+) qui ne l'agrandit pas à fond?


----------



## Julien_forum (15 Août 2008)

Pour info, sous safari, il y "Safari-Stretch 2.0" téléchargeable sur le site apple, downloads.

Le logiciel s'installe dans les onglets et permet d'avoir une fenêtre qui occupe tout l'écran (c'est du javascript : javascript:if(window.screen.availWidth>window.outerWidth+window.screen.availWidth*0.05){window.moveTo(window.screen.availLeft,window.screen.availTop);window.resizeTo(window.screen.availWidth,window.screen.availHeight);}else{window.moveTo((window.screen.availLeft+window.screen.availWidth-800)/2,window.screen.availTop);window.resizeTo(800+window.outerWidth-window.innerWidth,window.screen.availHeight);})

Je ne connais pas tout ça, mais ça marche peut-être avec d'autres logiciels de navigation...


----------



## fisch_man (9 Août 2009)

Je me permet de déterrer le post pour savoir si finalement il existe une astuce pour agrandir automatiquement les fenêtres depuis le temps ?

J'avoue ne toujours pas m'y faire avec le MAC sur ce point, je viens à l'instant de m'en servir sur Safari, alors que j'étais étendu au max, j'appuie sur le bouton vert la il me réduit la fenêtre et me la met 50% en dehors de l'écran sur le coup j'ai pas compris, je reclique dessus croyant que ca allait me remettre à la taille précédente et finalement ca me la déplace sur le milieu de l'écran avec la meme taille, bon ok ... je reclique voir si ca se ré agrandit et il me la remet à la même place masqué à 50% ... (???)

j'avoue ne pas bien piger le système, je n'utilise même plus ce bouton et je prend toujours le coin, mais faire un cliquer glisser pour caller la fenêtre en haut à gauche puis un autre cliquer glisser pour agrandir, euh ..... c'est pénible à force ...

existe  t'il un genre de patch qui fait un comportement plutôt typé windows ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Je me permet de déterrer le post pour savoir si finalement il existe une astuce pour agrandir automatiquement les fenêtres depuis le temps ?
> 
> J'avoue ne toujours pas m'y faire avec le MAC sur ce point, je viens à l'instant de m'en servir sur Safari, alors que j'étais étendu au max, j'appuie sur le bouton vert la il me réduit la fenêtre et me la met 50% en dehors de l'écran sur le coup j'ai pas compris, je reclique dessus croyant que ca allait me remettre à la taille précédente et finalement ca me la déplace sur le milieu de l'écran avec la meme taille, bon ok ... je reclique voir si ca se ré agrandit et il me la remet à la même place masqué à 50% ... (???)
> 
> ...



Je dois être très con, mais je ne comprends absolument pas à quoi ça peut bien servir d'avoir safari qui prend tout l'écran. Pour macgé, par exemple tu vas te retrouver avec 2 grosses bandes oranges de chaque coté.

Entre ça et ton msn, tu ferais mieux de racheter un PC vu que windows à l'air de tellement te manquer.


----------



## pickwick (9 Août 2009)

C'est peut être la peur de l'eau. Se retrouver sur une fenêtre qui flotte sur un fond d'écran c'est un peu perdre pied, les bords de la piscine sont loin....

enfin j'imagine.... no problem for me


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> C'est peut être la peur de l'eau. Se retrouver sur une fenêtre qui flotte sur un fond d'écran c'est un peu perdre pied, les bords de la piscine sont loin....
> 
> enfin j'imagine.... no problem for me



Et d'avoir safari qui prend juste la place qui faut sur l'écran ça laisse la place pour d'autres applications. Par exemple, je peux afficher safari et adium sur mon écran sans problème.


----------



## fisch_man (9 Août 2009)

Lorsque tu agrandis à la taille macgé par exemple, et que tu bascules sur un autre onglet, être en plein écran t'évite de devoir ré-agrandir si cela est nécessaire. Le problème étant exactement avec le finder.

---------- Post added at 20h00 ---------- Previous post was at 19h55 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> C'est peut être la peur de l'eau. Se retrouver sur une fenêtre qui flotte sur un fond d'écran c'est un peu perdre pied, les bords de la piscine sont loin....
> 
> enfin j'imagine.... no problem for me



ca dépend, typiquement sur certains blogs quand tu agrandis, le texte se ré aligne et les articles sont étalés sur plus large, je trouve ca plus agréable à lire qu'une colonne.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2009)

Le fonctionnement du bouton vert n'est pas universel sur mac comme la case plein écran de Windows.
En fait il est géré par les applications elles même et donc diffère suivant ce que le développeur a jugé utile. 
Exemple : iPhoto permet de passer en plein écran Lightroom aussi, mais pas Safari ni Word qui lui adapte la taille de la fenêtre à celle de la page.
C'est comme ça et ça convient à beaucoup d'utilisateurs. Mais peut être qu'un jour, si le nombre de demandeurs de taille plein écran pour Safari devient plus important que les autres, ça changera.
C'est pas la peine de se traiter de nom d'oiseaux sur ce forum, ce n'est pas ici que les décisions sont prises, il faut aller faire la demande sur les forums du support Apple.


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> ca dépend, typiquement sur certains blogs quand tu agrandis, le texte se ré aligne et les articles sont étalés sur plus large, je trouve ca plus agréable à lire qu'une colonne.


Bonjour

Dans Safari tu créer un signet  avec ce texte: 
javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);

Quand tu fait un clic sur ce signet, tu passe en plein écran (sauf la partie réservée au Dock si il est visible).

Chacun ses goûts, il m'arrive de passer en plein écran sur mon 24" avec le site *macgeneration*, l'orange fait bien ressortir le texte que l'on veut lire.   

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Le fonctionnement du bouton vert n'est pas universel sur mac comme la case plein écran de Windows.
> En fait il est géré par les applications elles même et donc diffère suivant ce que le développeur a jugé utile.
> Exemple : iPhoto permet de passer en plein écran Lightroom aussi, mais pas Safari ni Word qui lui adapte la taille de la fenêtre à celle de la page.
> C'est comme ça et ça convient à beaucoup d'utilisateurs. Mais peut être qu'un jour, si le nombre de demandeurs de taille plein écran pour Safari devient plus important que les autres, ça changera.


Bonjour

Le plus amusant c'est la calculette, le bouton vert permet de passer aux 3 calculettes.

@+


----------



## fisch_man (9 Août 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Le fonctionnement du bouton vert n'est pas universel sur mac comme la case plein écran de Windows.
> En fait il est géré par les applications elles même et donc diffère suivant ce que le développeur a jugé utile.
> Exemple : iPhoto permet de passer en plein écran Lightroom aussi, mais pas Safari ni Word qui lui adapte la taille de la fenêtre à celle de la page.
> C'est comme ça et ça convient à beaucoup d'utilisateurs. Mais peut être qu'un jour, si le nombre de demandeurs de taille plein écran pour Safari devient plus important que les autres, ça changera.
> C'est pas la peine de se traiter de nom d'oiseaux sur ce forum, ce n'est pas ici que les décisions sont prises, il faut aller faire la demande sur les forums du support Apple.



Ok merci hippo pour ta réponse, en fait je regardais à l'instant ce fonctionnement, et je trouve pas ça agréable d'avoir la vue sur le reste derrière, peu être une question d'habitude, ou l'impression de ne pas utiliser entièrement mon écran. Idem avec xee, je scrollais pour voir des images et à un moment je passe sur une image plus petite du coup ma souris n'etais plus dans la zone de l'image et le scroll s'est arreté j'ai du me remettre pil poil desssus pour continuer, c'est des details, mais si ce soft restait en plein ecran ca n'arriverait pas.

En fait pour etre mieux que windows il faudrait un bouton qui fasse "taille maxi" un "taille ajustée" comme actuellement et un "taille perso" (un peu comme la calculette tiens ...)

Pour les noms d'oiseau, je trouve que ca reste soft comparé à la platrée d'insultes que j'ai recu lorsque j'ai dit que le mac etait plombé par MSN (j'ai du abandonner le transfert de fichiers car trop long, j'etais un peu vert sur le coup sans solution de backup simple)

Je pense que dans un an je vais faire un genre de courrier pour expliquer à apple ce qui m'a troublé en passant sur mac, ca et l'absence de couper coller par exemple, le gliquer glisser c'est pas assez rapide pour moi  l'absence de bouton "dossier parent " qui sert pas mal. Enfin ces problemes sont résolus avec le pathfinder.

Comme pour le "restaurer" qui est present sur windows, il finissent par faire la meme chose avec OS X 10,6 ca serait pas mal qu'ils mettent un couper coller avec.

Merci ceslinstinct pour l'astuce, je vais tester ca


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2009)

Vois tu, moi c'est exactement le contraire, je déteste avoir une application qui remplit l'écran, je veux garder une colonne visible pour avoir rapidement accès aux volumes montés.
Pour le dossiers parents, il y a longtemps que je suis passé à la présentation colonnes qui me permet d'avoir l'arborescence complète
Pour MSN, produit Microsoft qui fait le maximum pour se rendre incompatible avec d'autres systèmes que Windows, si tu viens t'en plaindre ici sur forum Mac, c'est une peu normal que tu reçoive une volée de bois vert c'est chez Microsoft qu'il faut râler.
Pour le couper coller, si ma mémoire est bonne,il me semble qu'il existait dans les premières versions de Mac OS et qu'il a été supprimé, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Mais quand je lis le nombre de fichiers jeter par erreur exposés sur ce forum, je me dis que son absence est plutôt sécurisante pour la majorité.

Pour ce qui est de la lettre à Apple, je ne pense pas que ce soit le bon moyen, le Forum Apple est le meilleur lieu.


----------



## fisch_man (9 Août 2009)

pareil j'utilise les colonnes, et ca c'est vraiment super pratique


----------



## pickwick (9 Août 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Pour le couper coller, si ma mémoire est bonne,il me semble qu'il existait dans les premières versions de Mac OS et qu'il a été supprimé, je ne sais pas pourquoi.




il aurait été supprimé car en cas de plantage entre le couper et le collé, tout est perdu !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Comme pour le "restaurer" qui est present sur windows, il finissent par faire la meme chose avec OS X 10,6 ca serait pas mal qu'ils mettent un couper coller avec.



Tu parles de quoi exactement ? Des fichiers placés dans la corbeille ? Parce que pour ça il y a le Pomme Z (Edition > Annuler).

Sinon, pour la restauration de fichiers totalement supprimés, il y a Time Machine, sans équivalent sous Windows.


----------



## valentin. (10 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> il aurait été supprimé car en cas de plantage entre le couper et le collé, tout est perdu !!!




Je dois être très bête mais pourquoi ne pas avoir fait en sorte que le "couper/coller" copie colle dans un premier temps le fichier désiré, et une fois le fichier dupliqué dans le nouveau emplacement, efface le fichier d'origine automatiquement ?

On aurait eu un couper/coller efficace et sans risque de perte de données (vu que le fichier d'origine n'aurait pas été effacé tant que le fichier n'aurait pas été totalement copié). Bref, j'avoue que cette fonction ne me manque pas tellement, mais la virer juste pour cette raison, je trouve ça un peu aberrant, alors que d'autres solutions étaient à mon sens assez simple à mettre en place.


----------



## pickwick (10 Août 2009)

valentin. a dit:


> Je dois être très bête mais pourquoi ne pas avoir fait en sorte que le "couper/coller" copie colle dans un premier temps le fichier désiré, et une fois le fichier dupliqué dans le nouveau emplacement, efface le fichier d'origine automatiquement ?
> 
> On aurait eu un couper/coller efficace et sans risque de perte de données (vu que le fichier d'origine n'aurait pas été effacé tant que le fichier n'aurait pas été totalement copié). Bref, j'avoue que cette fonction ne me manque pas tellement, mais la virer juste pour cette raison, je trouve ça un peu aberrant, alors que d'autres solutions étaient à mon sens assez simple à mettre en place.



traité ici :  http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-dutiliser-la-commande-couper-211719.html


----------



## mikatiger (10 Août 2009)

Juste une petite illustration de l'intérêt du plein écran quand on a un écran 13" comme moi 






L'un des deux cas est plus facile à lire, trouvez lequel 

CECI DIT, il suffit d'agrandir la fenêtre de Safari et elle reste comme ça 
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un bouton, il suffit de ne plus toucher à la taille de la fenêtre. Pour voir le bureau: exposé. Pour voir d'autres fenêtres: exposé. Nécessité de changer tout le temps la taille de la fenêtre?


----------



## fisch_man (10 Août 2009)

y'a pas photo sur l'exemple.... agrandir est quand même super utile des fois, mais le bouton qui agrandit à la taille du contenu est lui aussi parfois utile mais pas sur le finder par exemple ou le contenu bouge en fonction de ta navigation...

sur safari je pige pas à chaque fois que je me sert du bouton vert il me met la fenêtre en dehors de mon écran, alors que je la recentre mais ca mémorise pas ... un peu zarb le fonctionnement, ça doit être un bug.



iDuck a dit:


> Tu parles de quoi exactement ? Des fichiers placés dans la corbeille ? Parce que pour ça il y a le Pomme Z (Edition > Annuler).
> 
> Sinon, pour la restauration de fichiers totalement supprimés, il y a Time Machine, sans équivalent sous Windows.



Je parle bien de restaurer et non d'edition/annuler, qui ne fonctionne que si tu t'en rends compte immédiatement c'est a dire pas souvent .. lol 

De toute façon ca arrive sur le 10,6 et tant mieux, je comprends pas pourquoi ca n'y etait pas avant c'est quand même super agréable de restaurer à sa place le fichier en 1 clic.



valentin. a dit:


> Je dois être très bête mais pourquoi ne pas avoir fait en sorte que le "couper/coller" copie colle dans un premier temps le fichier désiré, et une fois le fichier dupliqué dans le nouveau emplacement, efface le fichier d'origine automatiquement ?



Couper coller puis revenir pour effacer, en ayant bien fait attention a ce qui avait été dupliqué c'est franchement pas heureux comme manipulation. 

Un ami qui tourne sur mac depuis X années lui fait le copier et tout de suite edition / supprimer, il me dit "tu vois que c'est simple", mais au final c'est aussi risqué qu'un couper coller, ca fait exactement un couper coller sauf que c'est moins rapide ... lol

bref dommage qu'il aient supprimés, quand j'ai ai vraiment besoin je passe par le pathfinder et no soucis.

Si c'est considéré comme risqué il faut juste l'interdire d'un disque à l'autre.



valentin. a dit:


> On aurait eu un couper/coller efficace et sans risque de perte de données (vu que le fichier d'origine n'aurait pas été effacé tant que le fichier n'aurait pas été totalement copié). Bref, j'avoue que cette fonction ne me manque pas tellement, mais la virer juste pour cette raison, je trouve ça un peu aberrant, alors que d'autres solutions étaient à mon sens assez simple à mettre en place.



Je lis souvent sur le net que le couper est "dangereux", perso lorsque j'ai eu des fichier important à deplacer sur un disque j'ai toujours fait un copier, puis supprimer, en revanche pour faire du menage rapidement dans ses docs, et sur le meme disque le couper est quand meme super pratique, bien que les colonnes du fincder soient top, les cliquer glisser je trouve pas ca tres pro... pas assez rapide pour moi, faut que ca dépote


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2009)

*Il est clair que le "couper" manque...*

et je suis d'accord pour dire que le glissé déposé est merdique quand même un peu.
Un exemple tout con, *je sélectionne des fichiers, je veux aller les déposer dans un dossier qui contient 1500 éléments en affichage liste, y a de tout, je reste 2 sec au dessus de ce dossier pour que l'ouverture auto se fasse, bah devinez quoi, il y a alors un bug, alors que ce dernier est coché "toujours afficher en liste" et bien il s'ouvre en icône, je vous explique pas alors le bordel infâme, impossible de déposer ma sélection.* Alors faudrait que je fasse quoi ? Que j'aille dans mon dossier au préalable, que j'ouvre le bon, que je le laisse ouvert et que je glisse mes fichiers dedans ? Ridicule... alors je fais un copié collé, mais après faut que j'aille supprimer les fichiers sources. Alors oui c'est pas la mer à boire, mais ça dépend ce qu'on fait, si on est pro ou pas, quels types de fichiers on traite, en quelle quantité....

L'idéal... il y en a pas pour l'instant. Naviguer uniquement en mode colonne ? J'aime pas... et puis mes dossiers photos, c'est essentiel pour moi d'avoir les vignettes d'aperçu en 128 pixels.

Sans parler de ce bug de merde que j'ai évoqué depuis un bail déjà :

- déplacer vous dans un dossier en liste, ouvrez un dossier qui contient des images en mode aperçu, cliquez sur revenir en arrière, et bien le dossier précédent qui était en liste s'affiche alors en icônes, trop top... bien qu'à nouveau on ait bien pris la peine de cocher "toujours afficher en liste.


La sécurité c'est un faux argument, c'est la meilleure réplique qu'a trouvé le mac user quand on lui disait que les mac c'était nul on pouvait même pas faire un couper de fichier :rateau: je le sais je l'ai moi aussi sortie plein de fois, mais j'avoue que ça me manque.

AMEN.



*EDIT : PARDON STEEEEEEEEEEVE !!! JE RETIRE !!! JE VOULAIS PAS DIRE ÇA EN FAIT C'EST À CAUSE QUE J'AI BU DU VIN !!!*   



Plus sérieusement, vous imaginez si ça existait pas dans les applications ? Vous diriez quoi ? Que ça serait trop dangereux de couper un mot dans text edit au cas où on le perde ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le gentil mot perdu tout seul dans les limbes de macosx


----------



## fisch_man (10 Août 2009)

taing JPTK tu vas te manger des pavés de ville à mach II si tu continues 

Sinon effectivement le coté dangereux ne tiens plus d'autant plus que quand tu as un magnifique Timemachine tu ne perds plus rien  

Bref absence de couper coller, pour celui qui switche c'est particulièrement chiant au début.

Sinon pour revenir au sujet initial j'ai un bug sur mon mac, ou alors ce n'est pas un bug mais une mauvaise utilisation de la machine, je m'explique :

j'ai un écran externe la semaine, et le WE ou lors de mes déplacements je prends le macbook(13).

Lorsque je le rallume, certaines fenêtres sont restées etendues en hauteur (à la taille de mon 17" externe), et donc inaccessibles en bas (sur le 13"), j'ai beau cliquer sur le bouton vert des fois rien n'y fait la zone du bas qui par exemple sur Itune comporte des boutons est inaccessible, et je ne peux plus la redimensionner car le coin pour régler la taille n'est lui non plus pas accessible.

Du coup je suis obligé de changer de résolution et rebasculer sur ma résolution habituelle pour qu'il réadapte à la bonne taille.

Quelqu'un a deja vu ce probleme ?


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> taing JPTK tu vas te manger des pavés de ville à mach II si tu continues
> 
> Des pavés de ville à mach II ?? Pô compris :rateau:






			
				fisch_man a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a deja vu ce probleme ?



Oui, quand je vais chez mes vieux et que je passe de mon 20 pouces en 1600 x 1200 à un écran en 1280 x 1024, même problème que toi et pas de solution, c'est vrai que c'est ballot :mouais:


----------



## fisch_man (10 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Des pavés de ville à mach II ?? Pô compris



comprendre "se faire violemment lapider" :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> comprendre "se faire violemment lapider" :rateau:



Ah bah ouai ça paraît clair now :rateau:
Pas de risques j'ai raison et j'ai de la bouteille


----------



## fisch_man (16 Août 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Dans Safari tu créer un signet  avec ce texte:
> javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
> ...



Salut, ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sur mon mac, j'ai bien mis le code dans le zone de l'adresse d'un signet et rien ne se produit ... c'est du à Safari 4 ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Salut, ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner sur mon mac, j'ai bien mis le code dans le zone de l'adresse d'un signet et rien ne se produit ... c'est du à Safari 4 ?


Bonjour

Le code est:

```
javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
```

Un espace en trop dans le premier code, pourquoi???

Et normalement ça doit marcher.

Testé avec Léopard 10.5.7 & 10.5.8

Dit nous si ça marche?



@+


----------



## fisch_man (16 Août 2009)

Nickel ca marche, j'avais effectivement un espace dans le code


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Nickel ca marche, j'avais effectivement un espace dans le code


Content pour toi.

Il te reste à créer un deuxième onglet pour faire l'inverse.  

@+


----------



## fisch_man (16 Août 2009)

ce raccourci change le vie 

je suis surement formaté windows, mais une fenetre en grand ca aere je trouve, avec le systeme mac ca fait trop étriqué.

---------- Post added at 21h46 ---------- Previous post was at 21h35 ----------

bon ... joie de courte durée :rateau:

des qu'il y a d'autres ouglets d'ouvert ca marche plus :hein:


----------



## ceslinstinct (16 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> ce raccourci change le vie
> 
> je suis surement formaté windows, mais une fenetre en grand ca aere je trouve, avec le systeme mac ca fait trop étriqué.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Fait un test:

Créer un onglet (le site n'a aucune importance).
Barre des Menus/Signets/Afficher tous les signets.
Sélectionne Adresse URL copie le code (que l'adresse soit en couleur).
Sélectionne  Signet donne un nom (que le nom soit en couleur).

Bon j'ai peut être commis une erreur dans mes explications, c'est un signet créé avec le système 10.5.6 qui lors des mises à jour fonctionne toujours parfaitement.

Contrôle ton signet pour savoir dans le texte qu'il ne possède pas ces 3 caractères *%20*

@+


----------



## fisch_man (19 Août 2009)

euh j'ai pas bien compris la procédure .... si je suis à la lettre ce que tu as ecris je ne fais que réécrire ce qui est deja effectué dans mon signet actuel 

sinon je n'ai pas le %20 dans le code du signet


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> euh j'ai pas bien compris la procédure .... si je suis à la lettre ce que tu as ecris je ne fais que réécrire ce qui est deja effectué dans mon signet actuel
> 
> sinon je n'ai pas le %20 dans le code du signet


Bonjour

C'est le code au message 46 qui fonctionne normalement (je l'ai corrigé, il avait un caractère espace en trop).

J'expliquais que le code avait un erreur, et comment la corriger.
Et puis tout compte fait je l'ai corrigé puisque mon post était encore libre en modification d'écriture.

@+


----------



## jonasblane (21 Août 2009)

Pour "corriger" ce comportement troublant pour le "switcher" que je suis, j'utilise la méthode décrite dans le lien ci-dessous :

http://www.switchingtomac.com/tutorials/make-the-os-x-maximize-button-work-like-windows/


----------



## fisch_man (29 Août 2009)

Ton post tombe à merveille .... afin d'essayer de pas faire mon rebuté je m'étais forcé à utiliser le fonctionnement classique d'OS X et franchement c'est sans appel, pour moi ce système est vraiment nul et ne comporte aucun intérêt, la dessus windows est bien plus logique ...

deja le premier souci c'est que contrairement à windows rien n'indique si on est en taille "ajustée au contenu" ou "personnalisée" du coup lorsque je suis sur le web je clique en croyant être deja à la taille ajustée et non ca s'agrandit encore, de trois fois rien, alors que j'avais à l'idée de réduire ... en gros on sait jamais ou on en est.

Second souci, sur finder comme sur internet le contenu de la page n'est pas statique et de ce faire faut toujours ré agrandir pour avoir une taille utilisable, au début la fenêtre du finder étant petite plus on déroule les dossiers plus il faut agrandir si on veut avoir la vision globale de son arborescence, du coup la taille n'est jamais la bonne... du coup je finis par agrandir manuellement car ca me gonfle.

Pour que ce système comporte un intérêt il faudrait un peu comme sur Xee que ca s'autoadapte en dynamique au contenu, a chaque ouverture de dossier par exemple. La ca serait pas mal 

Tel que c'est fait, le systeme est vraiment bizaroïde ... et pose plus de problème et fais plus perdre de temps qu'il ne rend service...

Dernier point sur windows l'ergonomie a clairement en cran d'avance car toute la barre du haut est sensible au double click qui agrandit /reduit, inutile de viser pil poil sur le bouton vert qui est particulièrement petit, ok je chipote, mais franchement c'est pas pratique OsX pour ca  ... 

apres faut dire que lorsque j'utilise ma machine, faut que ca dépote, pas le temps de prendre gentiment le coin et agrandir ... lol

---------- Post added at 17h59 ---------- Previous post was at 17h56 ----------

merci en tout cas Jonasblane, t'as résolu un des points qui m'ennuyait le plus sur mac.

t'as pas une astuce pour réactiver le couper coller du finder à tout hasard....? 

---------- Post added at 18h14 ---------- Previous post was at 17h59 ----------

ce système à d'ailleurs résolu mon problème lorsque je débranchais d'écran externe et que le coin de réglage se trouvait inaccessible car la fenêtre de l'application était trop grande pour le 13" ... que du bon ...


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Ne suffit-il pas de dimensionner ses fenêtre comme l'on souhaite, en plein écran ou pas,
pour chaque application, et de les positionner où l'on veut (et même dans un bureau de space, pourquoi pas, soyons fou) ??? 
si on ferme l'application (avec le bouton rouge), quand on la réouvre elle est identique, soit, grande soit petite, et au même emplacement...

OSX gerant très bien la mémoire, il n'est pas besoin d'éteindre ses applications favorites par "quitter..."

Quand je vais sur XP ces fenêtres qui s'agrandissent totalement sur tous les bords de l'écran,
moi çà m'étouffe... je les redimentionne à la main (souris)...


----------



## fisch_man (29 Août 2009)

alors pour la mémorisation, pourquoi, j'en sais rien .. mais Safari voulait pas en démordre avec une fenêtre systématiquement positionnée 50% en dehors de l'écran ... bug ou pas j'en sais rien, c'était pas au top.

Sinon effectivement c'est ce que je faisait lorsque je voulais que ça reste en grand (mettre la taille personnalise au maximum), avec d'autres applications, or dans ce cas des que tu cliques pour rétrécir tu ajustes au contenu et quand c'est une page WEB ca rétrécit pas des masses... du coup il fallait repasser en manuel avec le coin, et du coup la taille personnalisée (en grand) se trouvait perdue, et t'en finis plus de redimensionner pour remettre en grand ca devient usant à force...

Et avec 13" je peux pas trop me permettre d'avoir des fenêtres taille carte postale ...


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> alors pour la mémorisation, pourquoi, j'en sais rien .. mais Safari voulait pas en démordre avec une fenêtre systématiquement positionnée 50% en dehors de l'écran ... bug ou pas j'en sais rien, c'était pas au top.
> 
> Sinon effectivement c'est ce que je faisait lorsque je voulais que ça reste en grand (mettre la taille personnalise au maximum), avec d'autres applications, or dans ce cas des que tu cliques pour rétrécir tu ajustes au contenu et quand c'est une page WEB ca rétrécit pas des masses... du coup il fallait repasser en manuel avec le coin, et du coup la taille personnalisée (en grand) se trouvait perdue, et t'en finis plus de redimensionner pour remettre en grand ca devient usant à force...
> 
> Et avec 13" je peux pas trop me permettre d'avoir des fenêtres taille carte postale ...



Bon bah reprends un pc :rateau:


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah reprends un pc :rateau:



Ou installe XP, Vista, Seven avec boot camp !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah reprends un pc :rateau:



+1
Parce qu'entre MSN qui est tellement merveilleux sur PC et tout pourri sur Mac et que du coup ça gâche sa vie et OS X qui est "vraiment nul et ne comporte aucun intérêt", je ne comprends pas ce que fish_man fait encore sur un Mac.
Peut-être est-il masochiste?


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

*NAN MAIS OUAI LES GARS RÉVEILLEZ VOUS QUOI !! VOUS ALLEZ PAS NOUS CASSER LES BURNES AVEC VOS FENÊTRES PARCE QUE BON SI ON DEVAIT ÉNUMÉRER TOUS LES TRUCS QUI VONT PAS SOUS MERDOZ ON A FINI BORDEL DE MAIRDE PUTE CHIÉ     *


----------



## JFL27 (29 Août 2009)

JPTK,

 Ne t'énerves pas comme cela. Bill Gates a lui aussi besoin de clients. S'il y a des gens qui préfèrent Windows, tant mieux pour eux. Personnellement après plus de 20 ans de PC, je n'ai aucun souci avec Mac OsX.  Mais je ne peux rien pour ceux qui voudraient que Mac OSX soit comme Windows mais sans les problèmes de Windows et qui ne font pas l'effort de s'adapter à un  système différent a priori. 

Une fenêtre c'est une fenêtre. On lui colle la taille qu'on veut et puis c'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

il en faut plus pour me vener, c'est du 2nd degré


----------



## fisch_man (30 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> +1
> Parce qu'entre MSN qui est tellement merveilleux sur PC et tout pourri sur Mac et que du coup ça gâche sa vie et OS X qui est "vraiment nul et ne comporte aucun intérêt", je ne comprends pas ce que fish_man fait encore sur un Mac.
> Peut-être est-il masochiste?



plus lourd que ta mere quand t'avais 16 ans => Pithivier 

le type qui te ressasse des histoires anciennes, n'oublies rien, scanne 100% de tes posts si un jour t'as dit un truc qui lui plaît pas.

et surtout qui met les deux pieds dedans à chaque fois.

je t'adore t'es vraiment un bon toi :bebe:

pour répondre aux différentes personnes que j'ai froissé, non je ne reviendrais pas à Windows puisque y'a pas mal de chose que je ne supporte pas avec windows et qui ont été résolues avec le mac, ce ne signifie pas pour autant que le mac est tout beau et ne possede que des qualité (reste calme Pithivier ... reste calme ) et je trouve que ce systeme de fenetres est vraiment une plaie comparée à celui de windows... 



			
				JFL27 a dit:
			
		

> Une fenêtre c'est une fenêtre. On lui colle la taille qu'on veut et puis c'est tout.



La redimensionner manuellement n'a jamais été un problème, c'est le fonctionnement des boutons dont on parle, essaies de lire un minimum avant de poster...

---------- Post added at 10h45 ---------- Previous post was at 10h42 ----------

Pour finir, le soft "right zoom" marche nickel et résout vraiment tout mes problèmes, y compris celui des fenêtres qui se trouvaient inaccessibles lorsque je débranchait mon écran externe.

pour ceux qui cherchent un comportement typé windows pour certaines applications, ce petit programme est idéal et fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## sekaijin (30 Août 2009)

bon je réponds une fois de plus à cette question déjà posée maintes fois.

le bouton agrandir des fenêtres Windows sert à rendre la fenêtre aussi grande que l'écran
le bouton agrandir sur mac OS sert à rendre la fenêtre assez grande pour afficher tout son contenu.

cela fait partit des guides lines de dev de MacOS depuis la version 3 ou 4
bref si vous regardez les applications (relativement anciennes) bien développées lorsque vous avez un contenus qui tient dans l'écran la fenêtre s'agrandit au mieux

malheureusement avec McOS X est arrivé un grand nombre d'appli qui n'ont pas suivit les lignes directrices du mac. 

la vraie question est à quoi peut servir d'agrandir une fenêtre sur tout l'écran pour afficher un petit contenu ?

pour le développeur cela implique un peut de réfléchir un peu. par exemple lorsqu'on affiche un liste d'icônes comme dans le finder et qu'il y en a trop pour toutes les afficher même en plein écran. doit-on faire un grand canevas avec deux ascenseurs ? un seul ? lequel ?

A+JYT


----------



## fisch_man (30 Août 2009)

sekaijin a dit:


> la vraie question est à quoi peut servir d'agrandir une fenêtre sur tout l'écran pour afficher un petit contenu ?



ca a été abordé avant avec des screen shot, c'est par exemple avoir le texte qui se réorganise en ligne et moins en colonnes, et personnellement je trouve que c'est moins fouillis et étriqué lorsque c'est agrandit (affaire de goûts ..)

deuxième point: à quoi sert une fenêtre qui s'ajuste à un contenu, contenu qui parfois est dynamique (finder / internet) et qui ne se met pas à jour en fonction de la navigation .... ? Y'a un peu du plomb dans le concept ... si encore c'était dynamique je dis pas, mais tel que c'est fait ...bof bof.

Sinon l'idée de base n'est pas inintéressante, mais à l'utilisation, je trouve ça nettement moins pratique.


----------



## JFL27 (30 Août 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> La redimensionner manuellement n'a jamais été un problème, c'est le fonctionnement des boutons dont on parle, essaies de lire un minimum avant de poster...




Personnellement je ne me sers que de deux boutons, le rouge et le jaune. Maintenant si certains sont démangés par leur acné...


----------



## freid (24 Septembre 2009)

Oui ce "right zoom" est providentiel  n'en déplaise aux puristes


----------

